# probleme



## jls54 (28 Août 2010)

bonjour a tous je viens d'acheter un mac je n'arrive pas a ouvrir un fichier venant de msn par excel comment faire merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2010)

Est-ce bien un fichier Excel ?


----------



## schwebb (28 Août 2010)

jls54 a dit:


> bonjour a tous je viens d'acheter un mac je n'arrive pas a ouvrir un fichier venant de msn par excel comment faire merci d'avance



Hello,

Utilise Open Office ou NeoOffice.


----------

